# How often does your toddler nurse?



## smeta (Dec 15, 2001)

Whenever I read anything about toddler nursing, it seems like they only nurse in the morning, at naptime and at bedtime. Dd is 18 mos. and still nurses very frequently (too many to count!).

I am curious if there are many others like her or if they are all like the books say!


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

At 27 months it's 2-4 times in 24 hours, but I remember at 18 months she nursed heavily also







. Practically on the hour!


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

I am nursing a 14 mo and a 2 1/2. The younger 8-10 times on a slow day and even the almost 3 year old nurses a lot more than 3 times maybe 6-8 most days.


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

My 15 month old dd nurses at least 5 times a day, usually more like 8-10. She seems to be needing to nurse more over the past few weeks. I've also noticed during that time that her stranger anxiety/seperation anxiety/whatever you call it has increased. I'm assuming they're related. I do know that I've read lots and spoken to many women who've said that the middle part of the second year their babes nursed like newborns


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

DD definately nursed more than that at 18 months. If pushed to guess I would think 14-18/ 24 hours. Around 24 months she was still going 12-14 times at which time we drastically reduced to 8ish times a day (pg & mono), then 5 times, then three. Lately (3.5 next week) she has nursed 2x daily.

HTH,
Kay


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

I don't keep count, but I'm guessing that my almost 16 mos old nurses around 8 times per day. If we are really busy and out and about it would probably be less as she would be distracted. When my DS was the same age I think he nursed about 6 times per day.


----------



## onehipmomma (Nov 19, 2001)

my 17 mos old nurses frequently, however, some of those are only "two second, yup, it's still there" kinda nurses. I work fulltime and allow him to nurse whenever he wants when I am around.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Yep, frequent nurser here too. DS will be 18 months on the 4th and he nurses (on average) about 4-6 per day and usually once or twice during the night. Just depends upon the activities, outtings and if he's just feeling snuggly...

At 12 months he started nursing frequently again--he had just started walking which stands to reason. Just needing to grab a few more "pick-me-ups" from mom during the day to keep the exploration efforts going.







Seems to me that in the last month or two, he's toned it down a bit... of course now he's teething those last four molars so...

I was reading in Mothering your Nursing Toddler that during the first half of the second year, it's extremely common for toddler's to begin nursing more frequently--coinciding of course with all that newly found independence. I had thought as much but it was reassuring to read this just the same.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Before DS#2 was born, DD nursed maybe two or three times a day, some days only once, plus first thing in the morning and last thing at night. She really wasn't too interested unless we were in bed.

Since the baby showed up, she nurses ... a lot. Uncountably a lot. Constantly. Baby's 3mo & DD is 2 1/2 and they nurse about the same amount at this point.

- Amy


----------



## lenswyf (Jun 17, 2002)

Ds nursed every two hours during the day until he was 14-15 months of age (night weaned himself at 8 months). When he turned two, he was nursing 4-5 times a day. Now, as he turns 3, he nurses at naptime and bedtime. He can go to sleep without it, but wants it when he wakes up if he didn't get it.


----------



## MSings (Jan 3, 2002)

Well, it is 2:30 PM and my 17 month old ds has already nursed 10 times today if you count the 2:15 and 3 AM feedings so I guess I fall under too numerous to count. I also read with wonder about 1 year olds that nurse upon rising, before nap and at bed. The biggest change for me is that since 15 months he will on occasion go 4 hours during the day between nursings. He has periods every day, however, where he asks to nurse every hour or more frequently. He also asks to nurse when he is stressed, scared, hurt, tired or wants my attention. I never refuse although in public I do delay until a convenient place/time is found. He is not a snuggler so it is the only time I get to hold him.


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

25 months here and still nursing 4 x a day and whenever at night since we co-sleep -it is pretty much self serve during the night hours...lol..so I am not sure how many time to be honest


----------



## Kimlee (Mar 8, 2002)

My 2 y.o. nurses approx. 8-10 times a day, some of which are "just checking in" . Its pretty much an on demand thing. Especially when she is upset, scared or hurt. It had been a little less, but has increased since I started watching a friends 1 y.o.

Lee


----------



## sixkids35 (Jan 22, 2002)

My toddler is 32 months old and I tandem nurse his 3 months old sister. I use the "don't ask, don't refuse" approach. Usually he nurses morning, nap and bedtimes. His sister nurses on demand whenever she wants







I will nurse till Joseph is ready to wean.








mom to Wes, Brittany, Danielle, Dillon, Joseph and Breanna.


----------



## willibug (Jan 4, 2002)

M ds is 16 months old, and nurses (both night and day) too many times to count! Nursing sessions are variable in length, and also vary wildly as to whether or not he is teething, etc.


----------



## Jenny G (Feb 25, 2002)

My ds is 11 months, technically not yet a toddler, but this makes me feel better! He nurses at least 6 times a day, more when he's teething and waking up a lot at night. I plan on letting him wean himself when he's ready (doesn't look like anytime soon- but I'm enjoying it!).

Question: are you guys taking a multivitamin, pre-natal vitamin or none? My hair is still falling out, and I'm thinking I need a pre-natal vitamin...thanks!


----------



## Kimlee (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm still taking pre-natal vitamins. My doctor suggested that I do so. I was told that nursing may deplete your vitamins if you don't take them. Whether or not you need them can also depend on how well you eat. Hope that is helpful. Lee


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

DD will be 3 in 6 weeks, I voted "more than 10" but I don't count. Sometimes she'll go without for 4 hours, those are the extreme days. Otherwise, she goes day and night, for about 6 good feedings and a "whole lot of tiny snackies" as she calls it.

So, when somebody asks, "What's your favorite food?" (for some reason, a lot of people ask that), she'll say, "snacky mama's titty"


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

I am glad to see that I am not alone. I am new here and was worrying about my long term nurser (I only nursed my first DD 11 1/2 months by pseudo bilateral agreement, she didn't ask I didn't offer) but my 22 month DD still nurses at least 2x a day. We were down to one, but more lately. She has also been co sleeping recently (she got adamant about being in her crib at 16 months or so) and she has been up 4 or 5 times a night and getting a bottle seemed to pacify her until lately. Now its being in our bed, not necessarily nursing (she did that in fact for the first time last night)...any ideas or suggestions? Thanks





















(me super tired)


----------



## DaisysMommaNZ (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to see we are not alone. Too many to count too. I draw a blank when people ask me how many times she nurses in a day. Feel like a bit of a freak sometimes but then the LLL meetings roll around and I feel normal again.


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

It depends on the day. My son will be 3 in August and today he must have nursed or asked to nurse dozens of times. Some days it is only 2-3 times. At 18 months he was still nursing non-stop (and I was working full time and still pumping).


----------



## Jenny G (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks, Kimlee for the vitamin info. I'm going to my Dr. soon, so I guess I'll get back on the prenatal vitamins.

I work part time (about once a week), and I thought I'd be done with pumping once my ds turned one. But since he still nurses about 6-7 times a day, I think I'll still need to pump.







Does anyone manage to not pump when at work with a toddler who still nurses? I reaally am over it and I think I'm going to feel self-conscious about it. It seems most people wean their babies at one but I don't want to!


----------



## marchmom19 (Jan 21, 2002)

add me to the list of 'too many to count'.









My toddler now 27 mos nurses frequently too. People will ask me how often she nurses...to assure them she is not nursing like a baby does I tell them she only nurses at bedtime.







(between us we know better):









She tends to have these nursing bursts in the mornings between 5-7 am... not sure why when she cosleep with us.

Then she wakes up and first thing asks for juice (which I always heavily dilute with water...only started drinking juice in the last few months, neighbor fault got her addicted).

Even though with the nbr of cups she drinks a day she still asks to nurse throughout the day. Especially when its cuddling time at nap time and bedtime.

Great thread.

Happy nursing everyone.

Mom to 27 moths and 3 mos preg.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Dd is 2 years, 2 mos. and I picked "other", because she has become very variable: she nurses as few as three and as many as eight times in a a 24 hour period. This is a tremendous shift over the last couple of months--up until just before her 2nd birthday, she still often nursed in the 8-10 time/day category. Or more. At night. Etc.


----------



## DiaperDiva (Jun 30, 2002)

At 16 months Kailey nurses ALL the time. Most times if I sit down she wants to crawl in my lap to nurse. I thought it may be boredom but even trying to distract her doesn't work.


----------



## eliv (Jul 7, 2002)

I quit keeping track a long time ago. He varies so greatly from one day to the next. There are days when that is all we do it seems. On those days I can't wash a load of dishes or stir lunch on the stove without stopping to nurse him. Then on other days he will nurse when he wakes in the am, maybe once or twice midday, and then before bed. Lately tho, he has been pretty consistently around 4 or 5 times/day.


----------



## oceanmommy (Nov 24, 2001)

It seems like how often could be related to how long the "session" lasts. DD (16 mo) is at about 5-6 times a day. She is a "upon wakening, upon napping, upon bedtime" nurser, but she gets several nursings at night too. For her though, she usually cuddles up and stays awhile, half an hour or more, often falling asleep. I have seen toddlers do the "check in" snack style nursing, and she doesn't do it. Maybe when she gets older she will, the way she changes and grows I don't doubt it.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

So this poll is only how many times your toddler actually nurses?

I put 3-4 times a day, but she asks probably twice that at least. Maddy is 40 months old and the only reason(I think)that I avoid nursing as much as possible is that I'm pregnant and it HURTS!!

I tandem nursed my son with Maddy and I don't remember the pain being an issue when I was pregnant last time.

Oh and for like the past two months I have not nursed during the night!!!Yipee!!


----------



## smeta (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm enjoying all your responses! Glad to know we aren't the only frequent nursers out there.

Jenny G - I think it would be ok not to pump. I starting working part-time about a month ago (4-5 hrs. 3 days/wk) and I don't pump at all. I haven't noticed any supply problems. The moment I get home from work dd is runs towards me crying "nigh-nigh, nigh-nigh, nigh-nigh......" (what she calls nursing - this is how strong her nursing/sleep association is!) no "hi" or anything!!


----------



## Jenny G (Feb 25, 2002)

Smeta- thanks for your reply! I am a nurse and I work different hours; either 4 hours, 8 or 12. I did a 12 the other day, pumped once and was fine. 4 hrs should be no problem, maybe 8 will be ok, too. I'll play it by ear. Thank goodness most everyone I work with is great about it, but I'm just waitng for someone to say 'You're still doing that??"







:


----------



## jaredsmom (Jun 21, 2002)

I said 5-7 for my 20mo ds, but then again, I have no idea how many times he nurses during the night. (We co-sleep.) Then again, this is for the week when I'm at work. When I'm home during the weekend, the numbers could be between 10 and 20, depending if he's tired, overstimulated, bored, or gets hurt or scared.


----------



## charmarty (Jan 27, 2002)

I chose TOO MANY TO COUNT!!!!!My two girls are 21 m/o and between the 2 of them I mostly feel like I am never standing,and if I am then I have got 2 little ones tuggin at my shirt crying BOOP BOOP BOOP Some days nursing is my lifesaver and others its my prison.But mostly I do love it!


----------



## GB's Mom (Feb 6, 2002)

I picked 8 -10 for my 28 mo ds, but that doesn't really include nighttime. Sometimes it's twice, other times it's all night.

But he ASKS to nurse about 800 times a day and always wants to nurse with whatever toy he's playing with at the moment (I guess he's sharing ???) He'll say, "nurse on the black and white cow." Pretty funny!


----------



## Ani & Cam's Mom (Aug 23, 2002)

Ani and Cameron both nurse 5-7 times a day, sometimes more, sometimes less. Ani is 2 1/2 and Cam is almost 11 months.


----------

